# What did you learn during Mathew?



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am hoping some of you that went through the storm will share any information you learned. 
What did you not have that you needed?
What did you not have enough of?
What was the hardest part of your experience?
What changes would you make to your preps?
How did you protect your livestock?
How/where did you spend your time during the storm?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well that hurricane aint hit us yet..knock on wood..but I can already tell one of the biggest problems down there where it hit..was goofy politicians getting on TV and telling folks to leave or die. That can scare rational folks. I know thats right because the smart guy on the radio said it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Power is the one thing we needed the most " generator " , other then that we had everything we needed , wait I needed something to keep my wife's nerves calm , lol . There are a few other things I am going to get , upgrade my camp cook set " bigger pots and pans " , plastic wash tubes " easier to wash dishes with " less water used " , our food and water supply were great to have , just need to restock what we used .


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Always good to stay home during a Hurricane and drink lots of Bourbon...


Especially if you live in Kentucky!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I wasn't in the storm zone but this is what I learned from my observations.

#1 I'm glad I started storing water. I don't have as much as some of you guys but I feel like my supply is adequate enough to have lasted me and mine through the hurricane without going to the store to pick up some more. I think I'm going to get a couple of those big bladders they use to store water in the bathtub.

#2 When they say evacuate thats what they mean, evacuate, especially if your frequently dependent on ALS emergency medical services. We saw the suspension of emergency services up and down the coast. I don't think we'll ever find out the number but I'm curious of how many died that are routine ambulance patients. Not to mention the ones that lived in the storm surge danger zone and refused to get out of the way.

#3 We will be purchasing a generator for our home. I don't need a big generac that powers the entire house, that would be nice but out of the budget at this time, but I do want something that will power the freezer, the fridge, the electric fan motor for the gas heater//a couple of box fans intermittently. 

#4 Remember you pets in your preps.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

That weather is unpredictable. The weather forecasting was changing hourly for that hurricane. 
Be prepared always.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

during the storm we had a large group of friends over to play games. the kids played on the Wii and the adults played monopoly. some people didn't have power at home when they left. no real issues, most I heard from people was flooding of house of cars. but I don't understand why people would be out driving in it unless they had too. shouldn't everything be closed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Not to move to an area that has hurricanes.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I am hoping some of you that went through the storm will share any information you learned.
> What did you not have that you needed?
> What did you not have enough of?
> What was the hardest part of your experience?
> ...


What did you not have that you needed?
I was one of the blessed families. We did not lose power/water. However, several people I know are new owners of gas powered generators.
I do not own a chain saw. It is an irony. I have no use for one except for bad weather... Maybe I will get one from Home Depot and return it if it is unused.

What did you not have enough of?
This time were had everything we needed.

What was the hardest part of your experience?
Being released from my day-job in time to board the windows.
Leaving my home, just because it was in a last-minute flood zone.

What changes would you make to your preps?
More medicine to fight topical infections. In JAX, we had 5 million gallons of sewage spill into the river because of the storm surge. My day job in close to the area of the spill. I think everyone, including me, was caught off-guard about the sewage.

How did you protect your livestock?
Took my dogs with me to my son's house.
My son's chicken coop is built better than most homes and it withstood a hit from a queen palm... and the hens still produced breakfast.

Excellent questions for the forum, Auntie. :vs_clap:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Not to move to an area that has hurricanes.


Beat me to it.

Do not live near the coast.
Do not live in tornado alley. 
Do not live in earthquake zones.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Being prepared for a Hurricane/Tropical Storm formed the Base for my reason to be a Prepared Man. I've proven to myself that I can survive anything that the weather in the Great USA has to offer.

I grew up in Hurricane Country and ironically, during this storm, I found myself wanting to be where these winds blow...

I cannot explain it, but before "now and death", I assure you, ole Slip will live/own a home in Hurricane Country again.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Rode out one pesky old Tropical Storm named Fern at Corpus back in the early 70s. It had been a Hurricane but got down graded before it hit us. Never saw so much sideways water in my life. I was driving my partner around in the middle of it. I was going 5 MPH and he was screaming slow down. I say..Sir if I go much slower we will be stopped. I will take a Tornado over that any old day.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Fern_(1971)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> Do not live near the coast.
> Do not live in tornado alley.
> Do not live in earthquake zones.


Hawg, there ain't a place on the planet that doesn't have hazards. You have to deal with blizzards and earthquakes if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Hawg, there ain't a place on the planet that doesn't have hazards. You have to deal with blizzards and earthquakes if memory serves me correctly.


Blizzards Occasionally. A rouge tornado but not like Oklahoma. No hurricanes, no earthquakes and no tropical storms.
Michiganders make play days out of blizzards got snowmobile?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Blizzards Occasionally. A rouge tornado but not like Oklahoma. No hurricanes, no earthquakes and no tropical storms.
> Michiganders make play days out of blizzards got snowmobile?


Don't forget about all the power outages. We had at least 3 every winter.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Around here they went berserk with coverage, and very little came of the storm. It rained some, but nothing spectacular, and the whole thing was over blown.
About the only thing that I saw it affect was a college football game in NC. And I think they played through it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Hawg, there ain't a place on the planet that doesn't have hazards. You have to deal with blizzards and earthquakes if memory serves me correctly.


not to mention that everything east of Yellowstone is at risk if it goes up.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Blizzards Occasionally. A rouge tornado but not like Oklahoma. No hurricanes, no earthquakes and no tropical storms.
> Michiganders make play days out of blizzards got snowmobile?


I understand about the area. I grew up in Ohio and lived in Muskegon for a while. It was the blizzard of 1978 when I decided to move south. I knew I was moving but hadn't decided where in 1975. I finally made it in 1980.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

But dont they have crappy beer up there?


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> What was the hardest part of your experience?
> Being released from my day-job in time to board the windows.
> Leaving my home, just because it was in a last-minute flood zone.


No kidding, My national corporate office was planning on keeping my location open and holding my staff until 8 hours before the hurricane hit. I called my boss who eventually relented and let me shut down the business 24 hours in advance.

What did you not have that you needed?
Impact glass windows. I'm not messing with plywood anymore. I've always wanted the added security too.

What did you not have enough of?
Gas, The dire forecast update hit while I was at work Wednesday, Panic buying cleaned out every gas station before I had time to gas my cars and fill my gas cans
Otherwise, I was prepared way beyond what I needed. I offered extra supplies to friends and family who couldn't find any supplies in any store in town.

What was the hardest part of your experience?
Dealing with corporate's lack of understanding that you don't wait for 50mph winds before releasing staff.

What changes would you make to your preps?
I'm typing up a step-by-step family emergency guide. One for my parents, brothers and sisters who all live within 5 miles. My parents were woefully unprepared.

How/where did you spend your time during the storm? 
We packed our bags and bugged out about 12 hours prior to landfall, a direct Cat 4 hit no place for a family with a 3 year old and a 4 month old infant. 
Despite being fully prepared, a good emergency plan includes a plan on when to fold your hand and hit the road.

I'm a bit worried that people who went through this in my area will become complacent. I hear people saying that a Cat 4 did nothing, that we were over prepared.
Wrong, It was so far off the coast that we were hit with the winds similar to that of a cat 1, maybe 2. 
Don't knock the reporters who over estimated the damage. If it had made direct landfall on the space coast at a its forecast 130-140 mph, There would be much more loss than missing shingles and fallen trees.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> But dont they have crappy beer up there?


Not anymore they make some real nice brews up here now.

here is one of them -


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Don't forget about all the power outages. We had at least 3 every winter.


 Normal occurrence every time the wind blows. Generator makes that no problem. Never been out of power for more than a week.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

good read - here's a link to a posting today over at the SurvivalBlog - more or less an "after action" report from a Storm Matthew prepper - has tons of relevance for other SHTFs other than hurricanes ....

https://survivalblog.com/hurricane-matthew-some-lessons-learned/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

What did you not have that you needed? Chainsaw, generator sort of. *Trash Bags *for clean up...
What did you not have enough of? Simple snack foods due to kids being around.
What was the hardest part of your experience? Anticipating a tree to fall during the high winds. It never fell, but is now a danger
What changes would you make to your preps? 5 gallon water jugs, more propane, generator for keeping refrigerator running.
How did you protect your livestock?
How/where did you spend your time during the storm? Living room and outside.


----------

